# how enabling fingerprint reader on Lenovo W510

## OPelerin

I had a look at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:W510 but it it seems my fingerprint reader is not documented on that page.

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub                                                                                                                                                                   

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17ef:1003 Lenovo                                                                                                                                                                                          

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                                                                                                                                                   

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp.                                                                                                                                                                                  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 17ef:480f Lenovo                                                                                                                                                                                          

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Anyone has acheived that?

----------

## chithanh

Run update-usbids to make lsusb a bit more informative. Then check http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger

----------

